# root gingerbread without factory reset possible?



## aptalca (Oct 13, 2011)

I need to root my wife's tab so I can backup all her apps+data with mybackup root.

The catch22 is that without root, mybackup root doesn't work for backups and I couldn't find a way to root it without a factory reset (flashing a rooted rom is the only way I could find).

I just need to back up some of the app data so we can play with other roms. is there a way that I might have missed?

Thanks


----------

